# New Van Decals + website



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Finally got my van decaled out as well as my website up!!

Don't be too harsh on me 

http://quigleyspainting.ca/


----------



## Hoffmann (Apr 19, 2012)

Looks nice! I like your logo


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Very nice vehicle, your site is nice and clean as well!:thumbsup:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

RCP said:


> Very nice vehicle, your site is nice and clean as well!:thumbsup:



Thanks!!

A lot of love went into this vehicle since I bought it :thumbsup:

My web design guy was great, it cost a bit more than the typical "website in a day" companies that are always calling me, but I got exactly what I was looking for :thumbup:

Absolutely worth every penny.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

BC_Painter said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> A lot of love went into this vehicle since I bought it :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


It usually is!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Isn't that the truth


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Been awhile since your last post. Glad to see you are still slinging.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Yeah, I realized I had not posted in quite a while since my accident slowed me down for a bit!

Figured I may as well pop in once these were ready!


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

looks great, good job


----------



## Alltimate Painting (Mar 2, 2012)

Great job. Simple and to the point. Not to much info, just right. Exciting time decaling the vehicle.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Alltimate Painting said:


> Great job. Simple and to the point. Not to much info, just right. Exciting time decaling the vehicle.


I was pretty impatiently waiting to get my van back! :whistling2:


----------



## TrueColors (Jul 30, 2010)

Looks really good! I have the same van. Going to PM you a question about your vinyl decals.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Looking good! Is there a metal deck in between the two ladders? Hard to tell from the pic but would make stacking lot of ladders easier


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Damon T said:


> Looking good! Is there a metal deck in between the two ladders? Hard to tell from the pic but would make stacking lot of ladders easier


No metal deck, though so far it's worked pretty well ( I am used to using a lot worse back in the day ) :whistling2:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice to see you back in the forum!


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

AztecPainting said:


> Nice to see you back in the forum!


Glad to be back!


----------



## Irishmike (Oct 7, 2010)

Eyecatching and simple, I love it :thumbup:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> Finally got my van decaled out as well as my website up!!
> 
> Don't be too harsh on me
> 
> http://quigleyspainting.ca/


Welcome to the 21st century! :jester:

Seriously though, Your van and website look great. :thumbup:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Welcome to the 21st century! :jester:
> 
> Seriously though, Your van and website look great. :thumbup:


What are you doing slumming Paul? :jester:


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> What are you doing slumming Paul? :jester:


I ended up getting the day off, so I'm out bugging all of my internet buddies. :laughing:


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Welcome to the 21st century! :jester:
> 
> Seriously though, Your van and website look great. :thumbup:


Hah!


----------

